# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Новый тест

## Tra1toR

Тут Gesser выложил прикольные вири, hxxp://iframebiz.biz/dl/loadadv400.exe
DrWeb Exploit.ANIFile hxxp://beehappyy.biz/parthner6/free.anr
DrWeb DLOADER.Trojan hxxp://beehappyy.biz/parthner6/msits.exe
DrWeb Exploit.ByteVerify hxxp://beehappyy.biz/parthner6/BlackBox.class
DrWeb Exploit.ByteVerify hxxp://beehappyy.biz/parthner6/Dummy.class
DrWeb Exploit.ByteVerify hxxp://beehappyy.biz/parthner6/VerifierBug.class
DrWeb Exploit.ByteVerify hxxp://beehappyy.biz/parthner6/Beyond.class
KAV Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.awa hxxp://www.beehappyy.biz/software/dial.ex
e
KAV Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Spywad.j hxxp://www.beehappyy.biz/software/soft.exe
DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.5390 hxxp://www.beehappyy.biz/software/tool.exe
DrWeb Trojan.Galapoper hxxp://www.beehappyy.biz/software/res.exe
DrWeb Trojan.StartPage.1094
Trojan.DownLoader.3862 hxxp://www.beehappyy.biz/software/patch.exe
DrWeb Trojan.Galapoper hxxp://65.75.151.192/images/ll.exe
DrWeb Adware.MediaMotor hxxp://bins.media-motor.net/soft/mm83.ocx
DrWeb Win32.HLLM.Welf hxxp://maxysearch.info/ef.exe
DrWeb Trojan.LowZones.131 hxxp://bins.media-motor.net/soft/mrj.exe
DrWeb Trojan.Killer hxxp://maxysearch.info/killer.exe
DrWeb Trojan.Proxy.556 hxxp://maxysearch.info/socks5.exe
DrWeb Adware.DollarRevenue hxxp://content.dollarrevenue.com/bundle/drsmartload.
exe
DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.5539 hxxp://maxysearch.info/mm.exe
DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.5645 hxxp://toolbarsite.biz/progs/kl.txt
DrWeb Trojan.Dyfuca hxxp://cdn.movies-etc.com/io/downloads/wsi23/optimize.exe
DrWeb Adware.Look2me hxxp://content.dollarrevenue.com/installer.exe
DrWeb Adware.TargetServer hxxp://dl.targetsaver.com/2k/tsinstall_4_0_4_0_b4.exe

DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.5013 hxxp://content.dollarrevenue.com/mte3ndi6odoxng.ex
e
DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.3965 hxxp://content.dollarrevenue.com/ecsiin.stub.exe
DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.4993 hxxp://web-free-hosting.net/child.exe
DrWeb Trojan.DownLoader.5364 hxxp://67.18.194.107/test.exe
DrWeb Trojan.StartPage.1106 hxxp://content.dollarrevenue.com/timessquare.exe
DrWeb Adware.Delfin
Trojan.DownLoader.2073 hxxp://content.delfinproject.com/dc/download/e031909.exe

DrWeb Trojan.Popuper hxxp://content.dollarrevenue.com/adtech2005.exe


Я их сказачал в архив, счас попробовал на виртуальной машине все запустить, вообще машина убивается в хлам, собсвтенно идея протестить Anti-Spyware программы, след образом  сделана на этом паке, Я вот думаю лучше уже тестить на инф, или установить antispy а потом уже запускать все подряд? как думайте, пишите программы которые лучше всего протестить? всякий отстой тока тестить не буду

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Tra1toR

Да, определять буду по исследованию системы AVZ, тоесть сначала делаем исследование системы кладем лог, потом юзаем антиспай, потом делаем исследование номер 2, вообщем сравнение их и будет рез-том

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/artic...63,pg,4,00.asp  :Wink:

----------


## Tra1toR

))) уже начинаю , думаю к след году закончу

----------

